# Missing bike



## bvibert (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.bspcn.com/2009/08/22/missing/


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 22, 2009)

That's funny!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 22, 2009)

That's awesome and Karma is a bitch


----------



## billski (Aug 23, 2009)

I suppose the owner expects the thief to read this before the explosives-packed tubes detonate. I noticed he neglected to draw the batteries, clock and wires. 

just kidding!


----------

